
Conceptual compression means beginners don’t need to know SQL – hallelujah - dbattaglia
https://m.signalvnoise.com/conceptual-compression-means-beginners-dont-need-to-know-sql-hallelujah-661c1eaed983
======
Eridrus
And here I am still writing C++ like a chump.

Jokes aside, I love the idea of ORMs; SQL is tricky to get right and has lead
to so many serious security vulnerabilities I think we should all be happy if
we stop generating it inside applications.

But I wish DHH had actually said something technical about why they are ready
now when they were not before. Most people's complaints about ORMs was not
that they didn't work at all, it was that performance sucked if you used them
naively and learning to use an ORM was about as complicated as learning SQL.

